# Lennox model number help



## Patrick Eubanks

1993 gaspack model GCS20R-411-100-2P
I think its a 4-ton but was hoping someone could clarify.


----------



## beenthere

3 ton. With older Lennox model numbers, you round down.

41=3 ton, 51=4 ton.


----------



## Patrick Eubanks

*Sounds good*

Gotya. Thanks


----------



## airtrackinc

This only 33,600 BTU (2.8 Ton)


----------

